# Dakota Access Pipeline Protests



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I hear there are protests nation wide regarding the construction of the Dakota Access Pipeline. I wonder if anyone has told these ninnies that a good part of the pipe is in the ground already?? For those that aren't aware, the pipeline is to run from NW ND to somewhere in southern IL, it will transport crude oil from ND. Should ask the protesters if they have any idea what land owners are getting paid for easements . . . all I can say is I wish I had land they needed to cross.

The pipeline runs about a mile away from my house and about the same from my dad's house. I cross it 4 times to drive from one to the other. Quite an impressive operation. The construction crews are doing everything they can to avoid liability and negative public sentiment.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I guess these protesters would rather see this oil shipped via train or trucks, and have a better chance of spillage.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pipelines are always a source of contention.....we have one being built now and a huge one....the sabel pipeline, that is under proposal, lots of opposition to that one......I'm sure some are warranted but most are greenies trying to make themselves feel relevant.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://imgur.com/BOzNJ

Protestors run out of gason the way to pipeline protest


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Cy beat me to posting that picture.

The dumbest part is that for awhile our state was supplying them with food, water, and medical care. I beleive some of that has ended which caused more protest. Watched a thing on the news awhile back where the protesters were asking for donations of wood for building shelters for the winter and for firewood. I say don't give them food, water, and shelter to protest. Just wait till winter shows up and see how fast they go home. I think that there are some truly peaceful protestors but plenty of troublmakers there. Even had a picture in our paper of green party presidential nominee Jill Stein spray painting a bulldozer. Feel that she should have been charged with vandalizism along with all the others.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The oil is being shipped in rail cars and trucks. It's far more expensive and dangerous. Just look at the number of derailments. Then look at who owns the railroads and which party he donates to big time.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I say just wait when it gets cold and their bellies empty the government will build them protest shacks and give them food stamps.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Got that right Waterway. Buffett has no incentive to not ràil it.

And he is a die hard dem. F him.


----------

